
Why were the Balkans underdeveloped? A geographical hypothesis - BerislavLopac
https://glineq.blogspot.com/2018/05/why-wereare-balkans-underdeveloped.html
======
mtgx
A simpler explanation: Those countries didn't get aid through the Marshall
Plan after WW2:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Plan)

Additionally, some of them entered the EU much later compared to other
countries, so they haven't received EU's "free" aid for as long as the others,
either.

Look how much this type of aid/investment has helped South Korea.

